# ibs acid reflux and pregnant



## te22a (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this site and have been suffering with IBS for a while. I am pregnant and have only just found this forum after recently buying a laptop!The main problem I have is with constipation, diarrhea and acid reflux. Does anyone mind sharing their main problems and how they deal with these symptoms? I have tried over the counter remedies but they don’t always work. realy need advice Thanks.


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

How far along in your pregnancy are you?The types of symptoms you've mentioned are very normal in pregnancy. Sometimes just switching around your diet may help. Anything with ginger (ie ginger snaps, ginger ale etc), dry toast, and bland foods should help curb the acid reflux. Also vitamin B6 is useful, a lot of foods are rich in that as well. Tums or rolaids can help too. I wish you the best and congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

te22a I would urge you to speak to your OB/GYN Dr to determine the best remedies for you. They will know what is safe for you and the baby.


----------

